# Hand Knitted Rustic Owl Farmhouse Smock Sweater with matching beret, Throwover and Sherlock hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

New additions to my Owl Collection . The Sweater is knitted from top down and is quick and fun to make.
The Throwover is a variation and comes with matching beret or sherlock hat.
The Sweater and Throwover design grades from 26 inch chest to 40 inch chest
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/child-adult-rustic-owl-farmhouse-smock-sweater-with-beret
£3.00
$4.50


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

We are seeing your daughter grow up before our very eyes. Beautiful!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> We are seeing your daughter grow up before our very eyes. Beautiful!!!


She has shot up over the Summer. I simply cannot keep up with her. xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou Lorraine I have just brought the pattern,a beautiful addition to your owl collection. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Thankyou Lorraine I have just brought the pattern,a beautiful addition to your owl collection. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Anne. I am so thrilled you like this design.  I really loved putting this one together. Its really lovely to have your support xx


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

Your designs and photography are out of this world. And your daughter is so beautiful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Mia. I am so pleased you like the designxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> We are seeing your daughter grow up before our very eyes. Beautiful!!!


Ditto for me! :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Ditto for me! :thumbup:


Hi Rainbow

Thank you so much!xx


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cute! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

busybeesheila said:


> Very cute! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Sheila! Its lovely to meet youxx


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

What an excellent model sporting an excellent design! I think I would like to have an owl sweater like that for myself. I like how you designed the shoulders/yoke.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just love it. Going to see if my GD likes it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful designs as always.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

JuneS said:


> What an excellent model sporting an excellent design! I think I would like to have an owl sweater like that for myself. I like how you designed the shoulders/yoke.


I wanted to put a design together which is worked from top down and the yoke just seems to fit the bill when I was working on the construction side of it and the design increase lines just seem to flow. Thrilled you like this one Junexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missylam said:


> Just love it. Going to see if my GD likes it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful designs as always.


Oh thank you Missylam. Just woken up and seen your lovely messagexx


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much Punkin! xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Adorable


Glad you like this one SouthernGirlxx


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Both the little model and the design


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Both the little model and the design


Ahh thank you SweetPandora. Its lovely to meet you and Beth will be so proudxx


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

belleflower said:


> Ahh thank you SweetPandora. Its lovely to meet you and Beth will be so proudxx


You're very welcome. Lovely to meet you as well 

What skill level would you say is necessary for this pattern? My mother is crazy for owls, and this may be something she would enjoy making for the great granddaughters

Have a great day!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> You're very welcome. Lovely to meet you as well
> 
> What skill level would you say is necessary for this pattern? My mother is crazy for owls, and this may be something she would enjoy making for the great granddaughters
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi Sweet Pandora

The garment is worked mainly in stocking stitch. If you can do simple increases and decreases and do simple cables you should be fine with this. The technicque for applying the frill on the neckline and bottom is a simple technique.

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

belleflower said:


> Hi Sweet Pandora
> 
> The garment is worked mainly in stocking stitch. If you can do simple increases and decreases and do simple cables you should be fine with this. The technicque for applying the frill on the neckline and bottom is a simple technique.
> 
> Hope this helpsxx


Excellent! Thank you so much.

Have a great day


----------

